# Eat Sleep Cube Repeat 2014 competition in Veldhoven, The Netherlands 21-23 November



## hcfong (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello everybody,

This is a very advanced announcement of a competition that will take place from 21-23 November. "Eat Sleep Cube Repeat 2014" is a three day residential competition and the full registration fee of 50 Euros includes all meals and 2 overnight stays. It is also possible to come without staying overnight. More information can be found on the website. 

There will be an evening programme on Saturday with unofficial events and possibly a talent night. 

Edit:

It's official now. You can register at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EatSleepCubeRepeat2014

*Update 29 October: 6 more places available for Full-residential option.*


----------



## Ollie (Jan 25, 2014)

This looks great, but escaping to The Netherlands midway through my dissertation year seems a bit dangerous. Maybe some other UK cubers could twist my arm?


----------



## Eva (Jan 25, 2014)

De buitenjan is a nice location (been on camp 2 times there).
My schedule for the 2014-2015 year of exams isn't there yet,so I don't know if I can come (if I have the week after exams I wanna study).
Ow and it depends on how I like my first competition in a few weeks.

So,you'll hear from me again after I know the above (witch will take some time).


----------



## TMOY (Jan 25, 2014)

Looks fun. Of course it's too early for me to be able to 100% guarantee that I will come, but I'm definitely interested 



the schedule of the competition said:


> Feet (if people really want to)



lol...


----------



## Erik (Jan 25, 2014)

I have to say: kudos for that name!


----------



## hcfong (Jan 29, 2014)

It's official now! You can register at https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=EatSleepCubeRepeat2014


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm definitely going to try to come to this one! Can't confirm so early though :/


----------



## TMOY (Jan 30, 2014)

Same for me. Even if odds are that I will come, I don't want to make a strong commitment that much in advance...


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

Damnit, what an awesome (and cheap) comp :O

2 nights and 3 dinners for less than $80? :O


----------



## hcfong (Jan 30, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Damnit, what an awesome (and cheap) comp :O
> 
> 2 nights and 3 dinners for less than $80? :O



Yep, you're welcome to come, but unfortunately the price doesn't include the flight from Australia.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Yep, you're welcome to come, but unfortunately the price doesn't include the flight from Australia.



And I have exams pretty much exactly when this is on. If it included airfair I'd consider skipping them though...


----------



## guusrs (Jan 30, 2014)

Fun! Including FMC! 
I will join (without residential stay)
Full 3 FMC rounds?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 30, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm definitely going to try to come to this one! Can't confirm so early though :/



I'm going.


----------



## hcfong (Jan 30, 2014)

guusrs said:


> Fun! Including FMC!
> I will join (without residential stay)
> Full 3 FMC rounds?



No, just one round with 2 attempts.


----------



## Geert (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll be there most likely, but now it's a little early to make a big commitment


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 30, 2014)

Awww man.. I was planing on taking that name for a comp mid July..


----------



## hcfong (Jan 30, 2014)

TiLiMayor said:


> Awww man.. I was planing on taking that name for a comp mid July..



It's quite a lot of work organising a competition like this and I wouldn't recommend doing it as your first competition as an organiser.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 30, 2014)

hcfong said:


> It's quite a lot of work organising a competition like this and I wouldn't recommend doing it as your first competition as an organiser.


I just referenced the competition name..


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry that I didn't did the comment section. I'd go for the 50euros deal.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 31, 2014)

Awesome name for a comp.


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 19, 2014)

I am 50% still going for this, can you update the website with traveling info? 

If we get another FMC attempt for the mean it would be really nice.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 5, 2014)

Just re-realized what a great deal this is. 

Definitely going as long as it doesn't clash with UKC.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 5, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Just re-realized what a great deal this is.
> 
> Definitely going as long as it doesn't clash with UKC.



Daniel and James, please do NOT schedule UKC for 21-23 November. Thank you.


----------



## Raviorez (Aug 5, 2014)

If you add an extra FMC attempt (so there's a mean of 3) I will come for sure!!


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 5, 2014)

hcfong said:


> Daniel and James, please do NOT schedule UKC for 21-23 November. Thank you.



It will hopefully be a week or 2 before that anyway


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 5, 2014)

It is tempting to go...


----------



## hcfong (Aug 15, 2014)

I've added a 3rd attempt of Fewest Moves on Saturday evening, so FMC will now be mean of 3, instead of best of 2.


----------



## Laura O (Aug 15, 2014)

hcfong said:


> I've added a 3rd attempt of Fewest Moves on Saturday evening, so FMC will now be mean of 3, instead of best of 2.



Nice!

And it would be great if you could change TeamBLD to Ao5. I think we will have enough time in the evening and "Best of 1" doesn't make so much sense.


----------



## hcfong (Aug 15, 2014)

TeamBLD is unofficial, so it can be anything. I don't know why I put down best of 1 there. Perhaps just to have something there. But we can do Ao5 if people are up for it.


----------



## hcfong (Sep 11, 2014)

OK. Time for a shameless bump. There are still places available for this competition.

If you register and pay before 1 October, the prices are 50 euros for the full weekend (competition, overnight accommodation for 2 nights and all meals) or 25 euros for the competition and all meals, but no overnight accommodation.
After that, the prices will go up to 55 euros for the full weekend or 27.50 for the option without overnight accommodation.
If you pay onsite, the price will be 60 euros for the full weekend (if available) or 30 euros without overnight accommodation.
The time of payment determines your fee.

You can register on https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ion+Form&competitionId=EatSleepCubeRepeat2014
After you register, you will receive an email with payment instructions. You can pay via Paypal or bank transfer.

Hope to see loads of you there. It's going to be great.


----------



## KoenHeltzel (Sep 23, 2014)

Registered for the sunday. First competition in five years! My goal is to get somewhere close to my PB's from 2006/2007; and be amazed by the current standard in speedcubing.
See you guys there!


----------



## hcfong (Sep 30, 2014)

The full residential option is no longer available as all beds are now taken. You can still register as a non-residential competitor.


----------



## hcfong (Oct 29, 2014)

Due to some people pulling out of the competition, I now have 6 more full-residential places from this competition. These include overnight accommodation for 2 nights and all meals. If you want one of these places, the best way to secure your place is to register on https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...ion+Form&competitionId=EatSleepCubeRepeat2014 and pay the registration fee (55 euros) by using the Paypal link on http://eatsleepcuberepeat2014.blogs...uberepeat2014.blogspot.nl/p/payment-page.html


----------

